# I have a new Hero



## dustinzgirl (Sep 12, 2006)

Last night on the history channel I watched [SIZE=-1]*Queen* Boudicca and the Iceni Rebellion of *60 AD*, where the totally smacked the Roman invaders, burning Londominium (early london) to the ground. Anyone know of good resources for this story? Are there any books that focus just on her story? I would be very interested if there are. 
[/SIZE]


----------



## Paige Turner (Sep 12, 2006)

Her Majesty is getting quite a following. The hunt for her burial place is an archaeological frenzy.


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 12, 2006)

I read a book by Graeme Webster quite a long time ago which was very good.  'The British Revolt Against Rome'.  There were some extrememly interesting facts not only about Boudica but the lives of the British tribes. 

Here is a link for information...this also gives a list of books that might be helpful -  http://www.answers.com/topic/boudica

If you like Harry Potter by Ms Rowlings, I did put a thread up in her Forum some time ago about the possibility of where she thinks Boudica is buried under Platform 10 at Kings Cross Railway Station...


----------



## Hawkshaw_245 (Sep 18, 2006)

Boudicca was the original warrior princess.

They should make a film about her like 'Braveheart'.

All tgoether now....

*Boudicca!!!*
*Boudicca!!!*
*Boudicca!!!*


----------



## caledonian (Sep 27, 2006)

you might try Manda Scott's "Dreaming" series about Boudicca if you h aven't already done so.


----------



## SpaceShip (Nov 8, 2006)

Hawkshaw_245 said:


> Boudicca was the original warrior princess.
> 
> They should make a film about her like 'Braveheart'.
> 
> ...


I believe the BBC did a short film about this queen.  It was very good and she was exceptionally brave.  I can remember I had a lump in my throat when she died.


----------



## The Ace (Nov 8, 2006)

Boudicca won her early victories because the Roman Army was campaigning in Wales.  The success of her attack on Londinium was due to the fact that Paulinus, the Roman General knew that trying to defend it would cost him his army.  Despite a lot of flack from higher up he abandoned London and placed himself in the Britons' path on ground of his own choosing.  We all know what happened next.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 8, 2006)

I think I heard when I was younger that there was news that she was found or buried or what have you by a river that runs through my village...in the Midlands...I'm sure it was all found to be false, otherwise I think the village would've been overrun by historians and tourist types!


----------



## WhiteCrowUK (Nov 8, 2006)

My start point for all such things is Wikipedia - which I cannot put a link to yet!

Try this ...

Boudica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## The Ace (Nov 10, 2006)

The prevailing theory is that She's buried under Kings Cross, but there's no way I'm looking (see avatar).


----------

